# [Video] TB Joshua Strikes Again - He Predicted South Africa's Xenophobic Killings 2 Years Ago



## Vunderkind (Apr 17, 2015)

Nigeria's famous prophet has released a video showing how, in 2013, he warned that South Africa would have a 'youth revolt' that would see the deaths of 'certain people.' 

In the video, he said: “In the nation, South Africa, we should help them in prayer because I am seeing youth revolt." 

“It will be very serious. A situation where youth will come out and… you learn that there is a protest. Some people were killed – certain people.”


----------

